# Sticky  Cats (and Dogs) are Predators // Birds are Prey



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of the Talk Budgies Forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

There are simply too many "Emergency" threads appearing where well-meaning members choose to keep both cats (or dogs) and budgies in the same household.

Please -- think carefully and act responsibly and wisely to insure your budgie(s) do not suffer needlessly because an unfortunate accident takes place in your home.

Like it or not, the fact is that cats (and dogs) are natural predators and have an instinctive urge to hunt. 
To a cat/dog, a bird is a prey animal.

Many budgies suffer attacks by cats or dogs when people choose to keep both in the same household.

No matter how "sweet, gentle, loving" etc. you believe YOUR cat or dog to be, having both a cat and/or dog and one or more budgie in the same household poses a threat to your bird(s).

Within less than second's time, a cat or dog can catch a budgie before the owner is even aware the cat or dog has "accidently" managed to get into what is considered to be a "bird safe room".

My cat/dog is sweet, gentle, old, loves all other animals, would never hurt my budgie

Someone in my family 
a) forgot and left the door open 
b) didn't realize the bird was out
c) wasn't paying attention
d) I've trained my dog not to bother my birds

The cat/dog knocked the cage over and my budgie escaped​
Is your budgie's life worth the risk?

If the budgie is not killed immediately, it may suffer internal injuries.
Cat (and dog) saliva harbor bacteria which is toxic to budgies.
When bitten or scratched, a budgie can quickly develop an infection from the physical injuries. 

Immediate Emergency Treatment by a Qualified Veterinarian is Required

I can't afford a vet

There are no vets in the area/country where I live

My parents won't let me take my budgie to a vet

Vet care for a budgie is too expensive​
If, with treatment of antibiotics, the poor budgie manages to survive the physical assault, the stress, trauma and terror experienced may result in changes in the bird's behavior and temperament.

When an individual chooses to have multiple animal species in their home, extreme vigilance must be exercised each and every moment of every single day with no exceptions granted.

If you have a budgie and a cat or a dog, it is up to you to take the necessary precautions to ensure the budgie's safety.

Remember your budgies should be supervised whenever they are enjoying out of cage time.
Posting a sign on the outside of the "bird-room" is helpful in preventing anyone outside the room from opening the door when your budgies are not securely confined in their cage.

Another good deterrent is to install a simple slide-bolt lock inside the room. 
Whomever is supervising the budgies can slide easily slide the bolt to its locked position until the birds are again safely secured.


Think carefully and act responsibly
Ensure your budgie 
does not suffer needlessly 
because an unfortunate accident 
takes place in your home​ *


----------

